# General > Films >  musicals

## kitty kat

love them or hate them you know the words 

i spent many a night in with my nan watching them 

eliza dolittle in my fair lady http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hVqU...eature=related

chitty chittty bang bang http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylNwSv6c7m0

singing in the rain  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME

guys and dolls http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVlQXvrWC_A

the king and I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXfnZAigmGo

not forgetting grease http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oWeaujOWXc

watching them i can imagine sitting down for the afternoon with my nan a stronge cuppa and singing along are there any film or song you love ? 

they dont make them like these any more ::

----------

